
Many Ivy Bridge Ultrabooks expected at CES, some with touchscreens, Windows 8 - sylviebarak
http://eetimes.com/electronics-news/4230807/Many-Ivy-Bridge-Ultrabooks-expected-at-CES
======
r00fus
Sorry, who here really wants a touchscreen laptop? Is this a feature? I tried
a bluetooth keyboard-case for my iPad and it was tough to both navigate and
type at the same time.

Is there a solid use-case for which the touchscreen laptop makes sense over
tablet or keyboard+mouse-equivalent?

------
melling
Windows 8 can't arrive soon enough. It will ship with IE10 and it will not run
anything older than that. That's the first Windows OS that guarantees a modern
browser.

------
mrsebastian
Spam spam spam.

------
sandhu13
Really looking forward to CES myself!!

------
rickmerritt-eet
Once again PCs play catch up with the Mac ;-)

~~~
sylviebarak
pffff.... real men buy PCs ;) (and an iPad!)

